# BILL SNAPS AT VET: 'SHUT UP AND LISTEN'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BILL SNAPS AT VET: 'SHUT UP AND LISTEN'


----------



## baconator (Feb 11, 2016)

That marine just shat down billy's throat. Clinton has no business talking to a war hero like that.


----------

